

Lazy Loading Social Widgets - taylorfausak
http://taylor.fausak.me/2012/04/29/lazy-loading-social-widgets/

======
robmil
There's a great project for doing the actual lazy-loading, called
Socialite.js: <http://www.socialitejs.com/>

You can work to whatever actually hooks you want (onscroll, onhover, etc.),
and then just call Socialite to actually replace the links.

~~~
taylorfausak
That project looks amazing! Much more mature and robust than my solution.
Thanks for the heads up.

